# Mmmm...steak



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has started this yet. So, how do you like your favorite cut?

Fillet Mignon, medium rare. Don't put a damn thing on it, just grill it. Great steak doesn't need steak sauce.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2006)

I like a nice filet, but my fav is generally a nicely marbled NY Strip, with spicy Montreal Steak Seasoning and Worcestershire (dry rub the seasoning, add the W, and let soak for 5-10 minutes), done 7 minutes a side on a charcoal grill with a two minute rest, then serve. This also works well for ribeyes.

A good prime rib is hard to argue with, too, but that's a different kettle of, er, cow.


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

Mmm, NY Strip. Another excellent choice. 

I usually order fillet because you're guaranteed to get a nice piece of meat. NY Strip is something I get when I know the place and trust that I will get something that isn't all gristle.

So, when are we coming over to your place for steak?


----------



## darren (Jun 7, 2006)

My fave is porterhouse, though i only get that when we go out. The "porterhouse for two" at Ruth's Chris is just mind-bogglingly good. It's like getting half filet mignon and half sirloin... one half is super-tender, the other is super-flavourful.

At home, like a good top sirloin. A bit of Montreal steak spice (though if it's a REALLY good piece of meat, i'm a purist), grilled about 4 minutes per side (depending on how thick it is) to medium-rare perfection. Serve with grilled mushrooms and garlic potatoes.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> So, when are we coming over to your place for steak?



We'll set something up. We've been meaning to have you two (or three) over, anyway.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 7, 2006)

I like my sirloins personally. But it's hard to resist any cut of steak under the right circumstances. I'm not into cuts that are super fatty, but there has to be at least a little just to help flavor.

Usually like them plain too. A little salt and cracked peppercorn and it's heaven baby


----------



## noodles (Jun 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> We'll set something up. We've been meaning to have you two (or three) over, anyway.



If you grill steak like burgers, then I'm looking forward to it. Those burgers Saturday came out perfect.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 7, 2006)

The cut depends on where I get it. A little salt, some Heinz 57, and fresh ground pepper; and we're good to go.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2006)

I was raised a BBQ-loving Texan, so I'm not picky as far as cuts. 

Kill it and grill it! It's all good to me! A steak is a steak, but I'll have mine medium or medium well.


----------



## darren (Jun 7, 2006)

Ketchup?


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I like my sirloins personally. But it's hard to resist any cut of steak under the right circumstances. I'm not into cuts that are super fatty, but there has to be at least a little just to help flavor.
> 
> Usually like them plain too. A little salt and cracked peppercorn and it's heaven baby



 

A good cut of sirloid is about perfect, IMO - a good visible grain, with a rich burgundy red color with lots of fine, fine white marbling is what I generally go for when selecting cuts. 

A lot of the time, I'll do a light salt rub, grind on some coarse fresh black pepper, and do it up as-is, rare or medium rare. However, I've also got a pretty kickass (if I may say so myself ) spicy terriakki marinade I do - well, it's not THAT spicy, but I give it a little bit of an undercurrent with some of this cajun spice rub I have... that, soy sauce, honey, some black pepper, and usually a splash of bourbon, and you get this great flavor that doesn't overpower the meat but also makes it incredibly tender. 

Oh, and if you're ordering a steak any darker than medium rare, you're losing half the flavor. Medium rare to rare, depending on the cut and the resteraunt, here.


----------



## darren (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, as soon as it's gray all the way through, it's just so dry and "meh" tasting.


----------



## nyck (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of steak, but when I have it I usually get medium well because I hate the sight of a bloody piece of steak...


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2006)

Nyck - then close your eyes.


----------



## Dormant (Jun 7, 2006)

It's all about the blood!!!!!! I was in Italy a few months ago and they just love their beef rare. The quality of the meat is that good that they can afford to do it. You should only burn the shit out of a piece of meat if it's actually a piece of shit.


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto, Dormant - the last night before I flew out of Tuscany, the sirloin I had looked like it couldn't have been on the grille more than like 4 minutes total. It was also oneof the best meals I've ever had, and I'm drooling thinking about it now.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 7, 2006)

Depending on the quality of the resteraunt I'm at, I'll usually get it rare or medium rare. I like the steaks marinated in a cajun-esque marinade. Oh, I'm also a big fan of montreal type seasonings too.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2006)

I like my steak Medium Rare to Medium but voted Med. Rare. 

I prefer Prime rib charcoaled with garlic butter and mushrooms on top, or just plain.


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2006)

Medium Rare.

That looks good, Shawn. 

I like raw meat, but if it's raw, it's not a steak. Then it's basashi or ushi no sashimi or whatever. Or Yukke (however the Koreans spell it).


----------



## darren (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, at the best steak houses, you can actually order your steak "blue". They will hand-pick their best steak and essentially just sear the outside very quickly. The inside is just warm.


----------



## Naren (Jun 8, 2006)

darren said:


> Well, at the best steak houses, you can actually order your steak "blue". They will hand-pick their best steak and essentially just sear the outside very quickly. The inside is just warm.



I just learned that term yesterday from a Japanese dude I work with. He lived in the US for 3 years and we were talking about how we liked our steaks done and used the term "blue" and I was like "what's that?" and he explained it to me.

In Japan and Korea, you can get raw meat (generally cow or horse meat) that isn't cooked at all. It's pretty good.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

darren said:


> Well, at the best steak houses, you can actually order your steak "blue". They will hand-pick their best steak and essentially just sear the outside very quickly. The inside is just warm.



I've heard that called "black and blue." Again, not something you'd do on the $9.99 Sirloin Special at your local Friendly's or anything, but it IS pretty damned good when you're working with a great cut of meat...


----------



## darren (Jun 8, 2006)

I've never heard it called "black and blue" before. Just "blue" or "blue rare".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 8, 2006)

I have 4 Porterhouse Steaks ready for tonight. Each one weighs around a pound and a half. My cousin is coming up from South Florida to pick up some Baby equipment that we don't need anymore. Yeah...reclaiming my house one highchair at a time.


----------



## Drew (Jun 8, 2006)

Eh, maybe it's a Boston thing.  

Either way, it tastes pretty damned good.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 8, 2006)

Dinner tonight......Steak au Poivre.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 19, 2006)

I like Amy's veggie salsbury steak. I cook it untiol it gets crispy on the outside edge.


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Kill it and grill it! It's all good to me! A steak is a steak, but I'll have mine medium or medium well.


ditto! except, i enjoy the range of doneness, whether it's something i'm going to need to chew on for a few minutes, or just stopped running from me, meat is yummy.

ribs rule as well


----------



## Durero (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm with bostjan - where's the veggie option in the poll?

I grew up on a small ranch and we ate one of our cows once in a while. But the things that come out of a factory-farm feedlot are not something I'd want to put in my stomach.


----------



## David (Jun 19, 2006)

I like it medium well, but I've only had steak once in the last 3 years...



[action=David]realizes he's poor, shut the fuck up. [/action]


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 20, 2006)

Big, Red and not too dead! Go to Charlie's Steakhouse in Orlando, and order the Charlie's Special Fillet. It's not on the menu, but they'll show you one when they take your order. 16 ounces, and only 4 per steer, cooked up on an 1100 degree fire. That's the best!  Use the Bearnaise sauce sparingly.

At home, it's usually a sirloin done medium rare with Montreal seasoning.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 20, 2006)

rabble rabble rabble

the next day i dont' work i am going to make a sign and picket this poll for not having the "Cows are far cooler alive cuz they have big noses and make funny faces at you" option or something similar.

9 year vege-veteran.


----------



## Durero (Jun 20, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> rabble rabble rabble
> 
> the next day i dont' work i am going to make a sign and picket this poll for not having the "Cows are far cooler alive cuz they have big noses and make funny faces at you" option or something similar.
> 
> 9 year vege-veteran.


+1 

and they make cool sounds too!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

Medium rare no sauce


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> rabble rabble rabble
> 
> the next day i dont' work i am going to make a sign and picket this poll for not having the "Cows are far cooler alive cuz they have big noses and make funny faces at you" option or something similar.
> 
> 9 year vege-veteran.



 

See, i think they're far cooler dead for much the same reasons...  


Sorry, just a bit of good natured ballbusting. My parents were actually more-or-less vegetarian for most of my childhood - my dad had been fighting with his cholesterol for a couple years and just got sick of the side-effects of cholesterol meds (in particular I remember a rather nasty episode with a blood clot), so eventually he just bit the bullet and cut eggs and meat completely out of his diet. I actually have no regrets about it - if nothing else, it got me past the american mentality that dinner is a chunk of meat with something next to it on the plate, and a lot of vegetarian cooking is really, really good (generally, if you're not relying on the flavor of the meat to bring a dish together, you have to rely a bit more on creative spicing, and the results are well worth it). I still have a craving for eggplant parmesean at least once every other month...  

And when you get right down to it, I'd say that well over half my meals even today are still vegetarian (I eat a lot of pasta), and I really don't feel like I'm missing anything.


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> the next day i dont' work i am going to make a sign and picket this poll for not having the "Cows are far cooler alive cuz they have big noses and make funny faces at you" option or something similar.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll take a dry-aged ribeye, with a three pepper rub, done over a charcoal grill. The worchestershire is optional, but quite tasty.

I just got through throwing some grills on the steak...


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 25, 2006)

I picked medium well but that is they way you have to order it if you want it medium rare  

My wife likes hers Launched into the center of hte sun for a few weeks - just to be sure it is properly cooked ---- like eating old leather....


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 26, 2006)

Matt just got done throwing girls on his stake? huh?

Noodles - i'm surprised you didn't make tube steak a pole (yes, I know) choice.

Some of my things about my favorite foods are the sauces - rice and soy sauce, steak and A-1, fries and ketchup, etc.

I LOVE A-1. i could use a whole bottle on a steak


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 26, 2006)

Coming home from visiting my family in Connecticut, my folks and I stopped here.

http://www.gregoryssteakhouse.com/


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 26, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Coming home from visiting my family in Connecticut, my folks and I stopped here.
> 
> http://www.gregoryssteakhouse.com/



Shit! I live 10 minutes from there! What did you think? I've never ordered the 120 oz steak, just the ol' 96 er. I split it with a couple of people and some one took the rest home. It didn't fit on a plate. They had to fold it over.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 27, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Shit! I live 10 minutes from there! What did you think? I've never ordered the 120 oz steak, just the ol' 96 er. I split it with a couple of people and some one took the rest home. It didn't fit on a plate. They had to fold it over.



I ordered the 12oz Filet, and it was really good. There was a _LARGE_ gentleman at the next table who ordered and finished the 120 oz steak while we were sitting there.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 27, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I ordered the 12oz Filet, and it was really good. There was a _LARGE_ gentleman at the next table who ordered and finished the 120 oz steak while we were sitting there.



That's exactly what I get. The 24 oz. ribeye is good, but there is a lot of waste, so it ends up being only a gargantuan portion instead of just ridiculous. There are some pretty large fat people around here. I barely count!

Hey, BTW, if any of you sevenstringers are heading through the Allentown, PA area, let me know! You too can visit this place. They also have BIG beers.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 18, 2006)

it's got to be bleeding  Nice thick cut of something good, (i really forget which cuts are good) which just does me nicely 

Steak is the best thing to come from a cow!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 18, 2006)

Rare. Not blue, but still soft and bloody! If I have a sauce, it's always a pepper one.

They do an amazing thing over here in Belgium, where you get a slab of lean beef on a hot stone and cook it yourself a mouthful at a time. It rock. 7DT, sorry if you already mentioned that, as I haven't read this whole thread yet...


----------

